# Heat treating colostrum and milk for bottle fed babies



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

Okay, at exactly what temp and for how long do you guys heat treat colostrum and the milk you feed your babies. How do you go about heat treating the colostrum without making a yucky mess.

Thanks

Sheryl


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Heat treating colustrum and milk for bottle fed babies*

no lower than 135, no higher than 140 for one hour. I have a cool turkey fryer (thanks Sara) that I can fill with water around the container of milk or colostrum, put a temp guage in the colostrum and set it for 137, keep it there for 1 hour and it's done! Same with milk only with milk it's 165 (I do 170) for about 2 minutes than it's done. Vicki


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: Heat treating colustrum and milk for bottle fed babies*

Okay, is this turkey fryer like the ones wal-mart sells? if not, does anyone else have any suggestions on how to go about keeping the temp at 137 for an hour on colostrum?

Anybody have an easy way to do it?

Thanks guys :goat

Sheryl


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Heat treating colustrum and milk for bottle fed babies*

a very good thermos i heat to 137/ and have my thermos hot waiting then put in colostrum. but ck out your thermos with reg milk first and test after 1hr. This for small amouts


----------



## BlueHeronFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Heat treating colustrum and milk for bottle fed babies*

We have a tabletop pasteurizer - dual function. We keep the second thermostat set for colostrum. I drop it in the water in a mason jar and walk away. Come back an hour and 15 minutes later. SOOOOOOO convenient.

I've never owned a slow cooker or crockpot - can you set the exact temp on those instead of just high, medium, etc.? If so, you could do the same method in one of those, I would guess.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: Heat treating colustrum and milk for bottle fed babies*

The turkey fryers are awesome. We have several that we've been using for a few years now. They are much quicker at getting the milk up to temp than the Safgard models and they have a higher capacity. We feed milk free choice so I cook a ton of milk each day and these fryers are lifesavers!

Sara

[attachment deleted by admin]


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

be sure and get the elec one not the propane


----------



## Narrow Chance (Oct 29, 2007)

I use a Weck Canner. Love that thing. Works for canning.. and I do my milk and clostrum in it.
I put clostrum in plastic drinking bottles.. then drop them in the water. I do mine about 140 also.. just to make sure the milk in the bottles get the right temp. When done.. I date the lid.. and in the freezer it goes... ready for my nipple when I need clostrum. 
With milk.. I just set my milk bucket straight in the canner.. I don't worry about temp.. since it's sort of a double broiler.. as long as it is over 165 degrees..when it's done.. the milk bucket goes in the sink in a water bath to cool.. then it's in the fridge.. and 'ideally', it goes from there to the lambar. 
Only thing I don't like about the Weck is that there is no timer. Other than that.. I love it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2007)

The Weck canner is what gave me the idea to try a turkey fryer. The Wecks were unavailable and way too spendy when they were! You use the turkey fryers the same way you would use a Weck. They are a fourth of the price, you don't have to pay extra for a 'faucet' model and they come with a timer. 

Sara


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

what brand is it Sara? there are some for sale now on ebay but two different brands


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2007)

Masterbuilt Turk N Surf

Make sure the one you are looking at is the large unit (28 quart) with the steel basket rather than the mesh one. They come in either black or stainless steel exterior. 

If you want to wait you can get really good buys on these right after Christmas. The local stores here had them on clearance for under $75. I think Vicki got hers on eBay for an excellent price as well.

Sara


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I hate change  but moving to this turkey fryer was soo nice! I can do my big batches all at once without having any colostrum and milk in my house! No stinky milk towels that smell spolied that you really never seem to get clean! Mine sits on a table right out the door of my soap house. I do double check my temps each time with a probe that beeps when it's done. You can also set the dial so it won't go over 170 either, so when you forget it, you don't ruin your milk! Vicki


----------



## Narrow Chance (Oct 29, 2007)

Well now.. I might have to get me one of those!! 
I'd LOVE to have a smaller one.. to maybe put at the barn. 
I do like my Weck.. but it is a tad large for a counter top.. and a timer.. whoo hoo.. :goat

Just love the sharing of info and ideas!! Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## Feral Nature (Oct 26, 2007)

It would be great to have info in goats 101 on heat treating and pasteurizing as each spring newbies and oldies alike have the same questions over and over. The thermos method could be outlined. We all could use the info at our finger tips. Oh, and the pic of the turkey fryer is great.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

They make a small one at Wallmart that folks float their colostrum in ziplocks also. I did mine on the stove in big canning kettles (stock pots) for 20 years! Vicki


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Feral Nature said:


> It would be great to have info in goats 101 on heat treating and pasteurizing as each spring newbies and oldies alike have the same questions over and over. The thermos method could be outlined. We all could use the info at our finger tips. Oh, and the pic of the turkey fryer is great.


In Goat 101 scroll down for colostrum and heat treating also pasturization
http://dairygoatinfo.com/index.php?topic=243.0


----------



## Feral Nature (Oct 26, 2007)

I need a new turkey fryer and new glasses :blush


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

Glad I asked these questions. You can do it in a stock pot and a zip lock baggie????? I want to get one of those turkey fryer things, but can't afford it right now. I don't start kidding until Feb I think. So maybe I can get one by then. If not, Vicki, if you want to pm me, I would like more info on the stock pot thing on the stove method. I will do that if I can't do anything else.

Am glad it's on Goat 101. Now I can refer to the info if I forget. :sigh Age does that too ya. I think sometimes I forget more and more. :sniffle

Thanks guys

Sheryl


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

That just gives the tempatures and times


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Stock pot pasturization and heat treating:

OK  You want to use a top pot that you fill with colostrum that holds the colostrum well, don't put 1 quart of colostrum into a 5 gallon stock pot! Now place this pot of colostrum into another bigger pot and fill the bottom pot with water until it almost floats the top pot filledwith colostrum. The top put can't touch the sides or bottom of the bottom pot. Nesting kettles at Wallmart are perfect for this because they rest on each others handles. If just improvising with two pots, simply put a canning lid in the bottom of the water to keep the top pot from touching the bottom.

Turn on the heat, when your colostrum starts reaching 130, turn your heat down...as it hits 135 start your timer, if at anytime the colostrum reaches 140 take it out of the water, turn down your water and put the colostrum back into the water when the colostrum gets to 136. By doing this a couple of times you will know what temp to have your stove on to keep it under 140 for one hour. I like to do huge 5 gallon batches this way. Vicki


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

Great Info. Now If I can just remember it in February. :lol

Sheryl


----------



## goatmom (Oct 26, 2007)

What a great idea on the turkey fryer!!! Really I've been worrying just how I was going to manage milk for a dozen or more kids with the SG pasteurizer. We had 8 this year but they were spread over 4 mo. -even at that it took several hrs a week just to keep them in milk. 

On colostrum treating how do you do a small amount -like a qt or 2 in the SG? I've had a bear of a time controlling the temps with my elec range (cooked on gas my whole life till recently) and it's maddening to see that small amount of colostrum that you've worked so hard to get from a kicking ff turn into custard and then you even try to mix past. milk into it whisking and beating it only to give the barnyard cat the most precious treat he's ever had!!
Ginger


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

When possible freeze it up and then do big batches at a time.


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

Couldn't you use a regular fryer. I have a Presto and another deep fryer, crock pot type things. The settings go from warm to 450 degrees. Could play around with it if you have another type of fryer. Put water in it and milk in a Jar and slide it down in there and use a thermometer to see what the temp of the milk is on the warm setting or below warm << before you get to "off".

To pasteurize a large batch of milk for lots of babies I use a double boiler type method. Large stock pot with water in it and set another stock pot with milk in it down inside the first one. Clip my thermometer to the inside of the milk pot. Now if I had a thermometer that beeped when it got to 170 degrees I would be in heaven because I get busy and forgetful. :really :biggrin


----------



## Tracy in Idaho (Oct 26, 2007)

That's exactly what I do, Chris! :yeahthat

I have a cheap Presto deep fryer that I float baggies full of colostrum in. The just before warm setting keeps it right at 135 degrees and it makes it easy.

I've been using doubled up stock pots to do milk in, but I REALLY want to get one of those turkey fryers before next kidding season!

Tracy


----------



## Tracy in Idaho (Oct 26, 2007)

BlissBerry said:


> Masterbuilt Turk N Surf
> 
> Make sure the one you are looking at is the large unit (28 quart) with the steel basket rather than the mesh one. They come in either black or stainless steel exterior.


Sara, where on earth do you find the ones with the steel baskets? Google isn't helping 

Tracy


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2007)

I found one on eBay item #190169471489 

However, shipping is expensive. I'll look a little bit more and post when I find it for you. I got mine on clearance at our local Target store and our local Fleet Farm store. I think they were also available at most K-Marts. They are seasonal items at many stores.

Sara


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2007)

I think they are going to more expensive right now since it is before the holiday season. Perhaps if you wait until just around Christmas you can get a better price. We got all of ours in January.

Online srores that carry them:

QVC.com for $96.20
JCPenney.com for $99.99

Many others have them but they are $120+

If I find them cheaper I'll let you know.

Sara


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

What do you use the basket for? Mine sits up on a shelf all pretty and full of fake wooden fruit  Vicki


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2007)

I mentioned the basket because the smaller model has the mesh basket and the larger model has the steel one. 

I do use the basket to set my pot/pail of milk in so it doesn't rest directly on the heating element.

Sara


----------



## Tracy in Idaho (Oct 26, 2007)

Ohhh! Gotcha, Sara! 

How big of a milk pail can you fit in there?

Tracy


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2007)

Easily a 13 quart, but I think even bigger if you use a stainless steel stockpot. I'll check the size that I use when I get home. The stockpots are nice because the sides aren't tapered so they hold more milk in the same amount of space basically.

Sara


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Resturant supplies sell really big pots that are not as big around....nesting kettels eventually are too big around as they get bigger...they are for steam trays...expensive of course since they are stainless, but used... I am still looking.

Never thought of using the basket that way...don't you hate it when someone doesn't give you all the directions  Vicki


----------



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

I have looked at these things off and on for a couple of years, but haven't made the plunge yet. Can anyone advise about pros and cons of the Stainless Steel model vs. the plain one, and also digital vs. manual temperature control?? Maybe some experienced advise will help me make a decision on one.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2007)

I have several turkey fryers. One is manual and the others are digital. I like both and don't see a difference between the two. It's really a personal preference.

All my fryers are the black. I chose black over the stainless models because they are easier to keep looking nice. The stainless steel is not a high grade stainless in my opinion. They are pretty when new but I don't think they'll stay looking that way.

Sara


----------



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

Thank you Sara, I'm glad we have a voice of experience here :lol I'm a stainless steel fanatic, but a lot of it is of very inferior quality now. One more question, then I'll go shopping - what is the lowest & highest temperature setting on these? May find many more uses for this thing - and it's sure a better bargain than the Weck (I think they are available again).


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2007)

The temperature range is 150 - 400 degrees.

Sara


----------



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

Sara,
You have raised another question - how do you do the colostrum with it, when the lowest temperature is 150 degrees?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Because just like your stove, you can set it before the 150 dial marker. I haven't had any problems at all using it for colostrum. I also have the black one...really look around, amazon.com was the cheapest big time until I was lucky enough to snag one cheap (it was a recall from Wallmart) sold on ebay. The legs were missing their holes to screw them into, my husband had to tap new screw holes, but big deal.

If you ever do run it out of water, it won't start up again until you take the probe off the side, and reset the little button...guess how I know that! Love this saftey feature though! Vicki


----------



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

Vicki, is yours the manual thermostat one?? I just want to make sure that I get what I'm needing for colostrum, pasteurization and who knows what else!!! I wouldn't think that you could set it lower than 150 if it was the digital model :??? Thanks to you and Sara for letting me pick your brains!!! I've nearly wore out my stove doing the stock pot water bath over the years. Oh, I forgot to ask :blush, approximately how long does it take to pasteurize a bucket (3 gallon or so) of milk?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Yes mine is a dial. If you set it for 170 it will take about 20 minutes or so, maybe more in the cold north....but if you set it on high and turn it off or take your milk out with it on high, maybe 10 minutes. It's made to steam and do fish boils, and fry turkeys so it get very very hot fast! It's big and thick and holds the temp for avery long time, and will make your mlk into cajeta if you leave it long enough! Vicki


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

YEH!! while up at my sis in CO I found a turkey fryer elc. on craigslist brand new it is a charmglow with a timer setting and a temp dial warm to then 150 to 400 degrees. doesn't say how many quarts or gallons but holds a 14 lb turkey. Got it for $50 and the original price tag was still on the box which had never been opened. I am excited.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Sondra you are going to love it! Vicki


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Am getting ready to try it out right now with milk


----------



## Theresa (Oct 26, 2007)

Let me know how it works Sondra. I am looking for an easy way to do milk.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Wonderful pasturized 2 gal of milk that will go in the freezer. Only thing wrong with mine is that it doesn't have a drain spout but I am happy with it anyway.


----------

